# poly



## wil141 (Feb 14, 2007)

i'm doing a project where you take a picture and useing contact cement attaching it to a plaque.after that i want to cover it with a thick layer of poly,i was wanting to pour it over the board and let it flow evenly, but i end up with air bubbles in it.:'( is there a trick to pouring on poly without getting air bubbles?

thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI wil141

When you use resin use the James Bond trick don't stir in the hardener with vigor,, I know you said you are using poly but try some resin.. 

You can use some long cardboard and let slide off the cardboard on to the picture ,don't pour it,, 


=======



wil141 said:


> i'm doing a project where you take a picture and useing contact cement attaching it to a plaque.after that i want to cover it with a thick layer of poly,i was wanting to pour it over the board and let it flow evenly, but i end up with air bubbles in it.:'( is there a trick to pouring on poly without getting air bubbles?
> 
> thanks


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

IS WHAT YOU ARE DOING THE SAME AS DECOUPAGE? iF SO, CEMENT YOUR PICTURE DOWN AND COAT WITH THIN COATS OF VARNISH OR CLEAR LAQUER. I THINK THIS IS THE PROCEDURE, BUT I HAVEN'T DONE IT FOR MANY YEARS. TRY GOOGLE! GOOD LUCK!

REGARDS, TOM


----------



## wil141 (Feb 14, 2007)

thanks for the help.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I was going to decapogjh but then I couldn't remember how to spell it.


----------



## wil141 (Feb 14, 2007)

bob, is james bond a fiber glass resin? i'm having trouble finding it.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

He means "shaken not stirred" like James Bond always said in the films. That may be for resin but do not shake the Poly!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi wil141

hahahahaha ,,No , James Bond a fiber glass resin? that I know about but James Bond always said don't stir, it puts in air bubbles in the drink and will bruise the gin..
If you shaken Poly she will get mad and bubble up all over the place 

=======



wil141 said:


> bob, is james bond a fiber glass resin? i'm having trouble finding it.


----------



## wil141 (Feb 14, 2007)

you got me, i didn't put the two toeghter i'm much of a james bond fan.

thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome wil141

Nor am I , but ever time I see some one with martin drink in one hand I think of what James B. said..and why he said it  

=======



wil141 said:


> you got me, i didn't put the two toeghter i'm much of a james bond fan.
> 
> thanks


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

I've got one in hand right now, so I'll say.................

HAPPY NEW YEAR .......to everyone!


----------

